# Black Note e-liquid



## GMacDiggity (1/12/16)

Hi all, 

So I am really keen on trying some of this but can't seem to find it in stock anywhere... Does anyone know of a place that I can buy this in SA or alternatively a cost effective way of importing it?


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

I researched their juices some time back and came to the conclusion that they are not worth the while for the price. I have imported from www.houseofliquid.com (UK) and love their El Toro Cigarillos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (1/12/16)

@Andre Thanks for the response! Ya I was wondering if they would be worth the cost or not. May try a few other local tobacco juices and see if they float my boat! Don't feel like wasting cash on something that isn't worth the while! 

The el Toro stuff does look pretty phenomenal! May well look into a bit of that, seems like a much more reasonable price! Thanks for the advice on that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> @Andre Thanks for the response! Ya I was wondering if they would be worth the cost or not. May try a few other local tobacco juices and see if they float my boat! Don't feel like wasting cash on something that isn't worth the while!
> 
> The el Toro stuff does look pretty phenomenal! May well look into a bit of that, seems like a much more reasonable price! Thanks for the advice on that!


For tobaccos DIY is the way to go imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (1/12/16)

Andre said:


> For tobaccos DIY is the way to go imho.



Ya I was thinking about it but my latest forays into DIY have been less than splendid so I have taken a bit of a break from it. Also just really like the idea of it being NET rather than a chemical concoction. Not that it's necessarily better to be NET. Just sounds as if it may be healthier in the long run. Going to take a look on the Tobacco thread and see if anything sounds particularly outstanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------

